# boots for large calfs



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I have been using flow boots which fit the best so far. I've tried k2 and Burton also. I'm wondering if there is a slightly lower rise boot because the boots all come up right to the base of my calf. I have large calf muscles and it leaves them bruised after a few riding days.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

I've got large calfs as well. Almost 16" diameter at the top of my boot. I got Salomon F20's for this season and I really like them. I've never had pain in my calf but I did have too much forward lean with my previous Ride Anthems. The multiple lace catch points of the F20's also allow a good tight fit to my leg.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm gonna try them on today. I'm at just over 17"


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

To tell you the truth I have always had that calf pain from all of my boots, you get used to it.


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

My calves just hit 18 and my northwaves are pretty comfortable. But like freshy said you do get used to it. You just figure out how to tighten it more below the top of the boot. At least that's how it is for me.


----------

